

Starbucks To Sell Square Readers In Store - fcukdigg
http://www.macgasm.net/2013/01/07/starbucks-to-sell-square-readers-in-store/

======
joezydeco
My local produce market has a box of $10 Square readers near the checkout,
right next to the blow-pops and M&Ms my kids constantly claw at. What is
special about the Starbucks deal?

